# e8600 @ 4.5 ghz 600 fsb stable!



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

This is just sweet...on air only 2 120 mm case fans, one true 120 with 120 fan for air cooling!  took months of being just shy of this stable and finally I played with a few clock gen skews and ref voltages etc and got it linpack stable for 32 runs!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice man! I take its not an everyday clock, since I spot 74° there...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2009)

That is nicely done - any more pictures?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys! quick responses too! well...actually that 74 is not even the core temps...they hit 82 max I think lol, but that is within reason, been there done that and then some and never an issue though I'd like it cooler...


----------



## Xazax (Sep 19, 2009)

Was that done on the Tpower P45? if so thats insane! the highest FSB i ever got was 550FSB from my Gigabyte P45 UD4P! /w an E8100 Eng sample, was able to hit 575FSB but it wasnt windows stable.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

yep thats' my tpower i45 my only rig...with the e8600 I had it at 4.45 ghz and 595 fsb for a long time but never quite had it right...even when it tested stable I had issues with some things on occasions in everyday use but generally it was ok.

I was going to get the ud3p for a second rig or first rig but saw this as a used example for 80 bucks on newegg.com, I've been quite happy with it all along, gives very good memory bandwith as well


----------



## Asylum (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice clock man.
Now raise your multi up .5 and see if it will stay stable there also.


----------



## Xazax (Sep 19, 2009)

Well @ 600FSB thats totally the motherboard, and the northbridge/mosfets. At that high FSB speeds i hope your running some really good cooling for both, my friend watercool's his NB on his Rampage X48 and runs 500FSB daily with his E8500 clocked to 4.0Ghz


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

well...all stock actually LOL actually not even using the fan it came with for the mosfets because I busted it...however I am going to invest in a few fans to complete this rig...put one on the mosfets where the fan originally was, and I'm going to get a fan to tape/rig-up somehow over the northbridge heatsink to cool it down as well I think as well as add a few fans to the case or on the mobo via creative rigging lol

nope, all the pictures I have of that event, was yesterday I did that, and currently it's at 4.55 ghz 605 fsb but only manages 6 or so runs of linpack so just probably too hot or needs more tweaking somewhere


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

*602 fsb 4.52 ghz stable!!!*

I've got an improvement!...definitely hasn't topped out yet and it's pretty obvious to me if I can get some more cooling this could possibly get more exciting...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 19, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That is nicely done - any more pictures?



actually, now I do...I thought this memory shot was quite nice to look at


----------



## a_ump (Sep 19, 2009)

dam nice dude, i got a biostar P43 like 4 days ago n am waiting for time to see if it can push my q6600 higher than i could manage on my 680i LT. 

man yea you should def jump on getting those fans and whatnot, i'd like to see u hit 4.8-5ghz


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Impressive stuff well done!


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 19, 2009)

Bloody hell that's high awesome work.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 19, 2009)

holy grail of gaming rigs... haha . nice bro, very jealous


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 19, 2009)

Those Tpowers are god like with duals, good looking too.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> holy grail of gaming rigs... haha . nice bro, very jealous



yes and no, I have ONE 8800gts 512 powering it...lol, yes overclocked but still definitely my bottleneck, it does manage about 16.5 k on 3dmark 06 with it overclocked to 800/2000/1100 I still game quite well in crysis for example up to about 1600 x resolution with all settings on high minus shaders on medium and shadows on low for those kill the fps and I don't mind no shadows.  I'd definitely prefer your 2 gtx's to my one gts that's for sure

thanks all for the encouragement, I haven't posted in a while but figured after updating bios I'd try some OC'ing with different settings and seems to I've found  more headroom which I had almost given up upon


----------



## d3fct (Sep 20, 2009)

nice speeds, would like to see that thing maxed at sub ambient temps


----------



## LagunaX (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you using that accessory Biostar cooling fan?


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 20, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> actually, now I do...I thought this memory shot was quite nice to look at



That is admirable dude
 please post this in the Everest Bench Thread.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 20, 2009)

nice man, work with those settings dude u can squeeze more outa that beast


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 20, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Are you using that accessory Biostar cooling fan?



nope, I was, I even lapped the bottom of the heatsink the fan goes on...but I broke 2 fan blades on it while reaching in my case....so it is a useless vibrating mess that would probably just break my motherboard if I left it in there...so I'm going to order another fan to take it's place, plus a few extras that I'll ghetto mod into the case and/or a couple attached to the motherboard itself aimed at the cpu and memory etc.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 21, 2009)

*so close...yet so far*

at 4.52 ghz and 1.4 volts and a few skew adjustments I had it complete 20 minutes/22 runs or so of linpack...then it just did a hard freeze! But lowest voltage I ever had it even somewhat show stability at for 4.5+ ghz...any ideas on what would cause the freeze?  I'm thinking maybe 1.37 volts under load maybe isn't enough no matter what, but also I'm wondering if it is enough hence 20 minutes of successful 100% load calculations and maybe I could just tweak something somewhere....I just don't know what!  I can post settings if anyone is curious or better at this than I am, this is actually my second build straight from a 680i which I still have and for a while had this cpu in...so I'm definitely still no expert with p45's and intel technology any ideas?


----------



## LagunaX (Sep 21, 2009)

Check this out:
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TPI45/

Might get you some more head room, who knows?!?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TPI45/
> 
> Might get you some more head room, who knows?!?



yeah, I actually may already owe that site for success, I flashed from a bios from may to one from July and maybe coincidence but not long after that I got this recent breakthrough, whereas before I was stuck under 4.5 ghz pretty much no matter what...I MAY flash to the newest bios on there which is from this month actually...possible it will improve things, if it sucks I suppose I can always just flash back to this one.  Anyhow to all concerned I did try to get beyond 4.52 gigahertz but so far only complete a couple passes...temps on cores reach 89 degrees so definitely just way too toasty...I'm actually surprised it passed at 4.52/602 the cores reached 87 at hottest I think lol, so passed despite a lot of heat...


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it...

looking at your heat it is doubtful you will be able to push any further anyway


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2009)

hat said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it...
> 
> looking at your heat it is doubtful you will be able to push any further anyway



probably true, I wouldn't really try pushing further till I get a few more fans in my rig and I have one 90 cfm silenx fan on the true but I may swap it and use an even stronger fan for the true or perhaps 2 and my heat issues would certainly be lessened, I guess I can't expect much more for what I have for fans/cooling and how fast it's going...sad thing is the motherboard seems to want to do more and can easily do more but I have more FSB available than mhz on cpu lol.


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

In fact those temps seem really bad... what voltage are you running? How did you apply thermal paste? The TRUE is a HDT cooler right? You should have done one thin line on each heatpipe.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 22, 2009)

hat said:


> In fact those temps seem really bad... what voltage are you running? How did you apply thermal paste? The TRUE is a HDT cooler right? You should have done one thin line on each heatpipe.



well it is 1.4 volts which isn't low by any means, and no it's not hdt just a flat solid base, and linpack makes your temps as high as anything I know of can make your cpu get, it loads your cpu at 100 percent and uses 100 percent memory, makes prime 95 seem like nothing far as heat goes on a cpu...so least for what I've seen others do with air and this voltage with this intensive program running I really didn't expect any lower temps truthfully...not unless I do what I'm toying with and put a massive cfm fan on the true or something.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 4, 2009)

well fuck me, seems I flashed the bios to newest bios, had bad luck, forgot what my settings were and even if it was the july bios which I thought it was...and now I can't get those settings to work anymore! ugh...still trying, just so frustrating, I've got lower temps now due to fall being here and less stability figure that one out...oh well, guess I should've really kept logs of all my settings/bios version when it all worked! oi...


----------



## hbkl (Oct 4, 2009)

bad luck , please can you upload some pics about your cooling sistem


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 16, 2009)

hbkl said:


> bad luck , please can you upload some pics about your cooling sistem



well I don't have a picture of it, but it's a true 120 with 1 silenx 90 cfm fan inside a thermaltake 8000+ armor case or whatever the small one is I forget the nomenclature currently have a couple led fans sitting in my case along with a 40mm fan taped to the northbridge to help cool it down...thanks to that I have BETTER results to post, I just haven't prepared them to post yet, but slightly more speed less voltage


----------



## Anath (Oct 16, 2009)

congratz mate!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 16, 2009)

THAT is my most recent stable OC....still inching ever so slightly higher in frequency with 1.36 volts under load!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 16, 2009)

600+ FSB is amazing.


What are the performance benefits of running your FSB at 600 with lower cpu multiplier vs. going lower FSB and higher CPU multiplier for solid 4.5GHZ cpu speed?

I'm just wondering if it's possible to get better performance from system with lower FSB by tweaking RAM and CPU. To find "the sweet spot".

Not sure.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 16, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> 600+ FSB is amazing.
> 
> 
> What are the performance benefits of running your FSB at 600 with lower cpu multiplier vs. going lower FSB and higher CPU multiplier for solid 4.5GHZ cpu speed?
> ...



well, no idea lol, honestly I just like using this mobo for what it's known for being good at and pushing it to the limits...truthfully any games or synthetics I run I notice no difference in multiplier vs high bus speed, unless it deals with bandwith, that's where this fsb comes in handy, my memory scores are great when the fsb is cranked like this...but most anything I play around with it really doesn't seem to make any difference, I am definitely of the belief that a high multiplier seems not to make any difference in anything whatsoever in the range an E8000 series processor has available to it, and a high fsb probably makes no difference in anything not needing bandwith...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe only 5 mhz but it is faster and still stable! lol, I'll try a slightly larger jump and see if it stays stable...still faster is faster as well as proving the first run wasn't just luck...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

that is rather impressive.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TPI45/
> 
> Might get you some more head room, who knows?!?



Nice job dalek! 

Man the mid 90s web design on that page I quoted is a riot. I don't care if he did it on purpose or not.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 18, 2009)

Even coming from i7, I am totaling jealous of this feat.  I wonder if I can ever get my i7 to 4.5 on air?  Congrat man.


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 18, 2009)

you need better cooling for that cpu i would recomend some kind of watercooling kit or else a high speed 120mm fan.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> you need better cooling for that cpu i would recomend some kind of watercooling kit or else a high speed 120mm fan.



I have a true 120 with a 90 cfm fan and a few fans in my case so it has decent airflow, plus the house temperature is fairly cool and it's winter here...I just now am working on 4.530 ghz 603 fsb but not sure it's happening without bumping voltage which may result in too much heat to stay stable at that clock...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 18, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Even coming from i7, I am totaling jealous of this feat.  I wonder if I can ever get my i7 to 4.5 on air?  Congrat man.



thanks!
but looking at your rig sig...nothing to be jealous of me for lol, you've got all the storage and speed with that thing...4 terrabytes? sheesh...I admit I am holding on to this thing as long as I can and screw i5-7 etc (no offense of course to you) I just have no need for 4 cores and ddr3 at over 4 ghz gulping all my electricity away...THIS rig probably would scare me if i saw what it consumes, but with an 8800gts 512 and only a 700 watt power supply which breaks no sweat powering it I know it's at least somewhat efficient.  That gtx295 I'd take quickly...except that they have the 5870 out now lol...seriously though, your rig is impressive, I just would never have use for it for general downloading/surfing/gameplaying so far isn't benefited by all that brute power...I admit the gts512 has GOT to be a massive bottleneck for me though LOL I really wish I had the dough to get a 5870 or whatever the nvidia gt300 series will be exactly.  and I'll bet you can do 4.5 on air with that, maybe not stable on linpack but at least benching stable...


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 19, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I have a true 120 with a 90 cfm fan and a few fans in my case so it has decent airflow, plus the house temperature is fairly cool and it's winter here...I just now am working on 4.530 ghz 603 fsb but not sure it's happening without bumping voltage which may result in too much heat to stay stable at that clock...



90cfm  really is not that much for a 120mm fan i was meaning one of those 4000rpm+ 120mm monster fans that will suck in small pets and bits of furniture.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats a NICE clock! ive got my Phenom II 940 Black Edition at 4GHZ Game stable but when i run prime 95 it locks about 5-10 minutes into it (Probly due to heat 60+ deg cel) but i can play any game and it wont lock up. i did just a 20X multi


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 19, 2009)

is its not totaly stable something bad will happen.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> 90cfm  really is not that much for a 120mm fan i was meaning one of those 4000rpm+ 120mm monster fans that will suck in small pets and bits of furniture.



true, I have looked at those monster fans all the delta fans etc...it's probably what I need if I'm to get any further particularly once summer comes around again for right now ambient temps are completely on my side...unfortunately they don't give those fans away, and also the noise might be insufferable, and I'd be tempted to run them 24/7 just so I could run some ridiculous clocks, so I'd have a catch 22 there...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2009)

*something new 40 runs....*

something fresh as they say since I'm still testing and today was the first time I had a particularly good run at it, it wasn't the 50 massive runs I was looking for, but according to most people this amount of linpack is like a couple days worth of prime 95 no errors so I at least am happy with it as a starting point for "perfect rock solid stability" which of course, is a subjective term...however for 4.5 ghz 600 fsb I thought it was a great result with not an insane amount of voltage to the cpu...1.4 idle and 1.368 under load, which coincidentally is intel's "max" allowable for 45nm cpu's...NOT that I subscribe to that, the 1.45 volts I have seen elsewhere sounds probably closer to accurate but either way I'm hoping I can tweak further to get 1.4 as my voltage needed to get 4.5+ on the mhz and it seems I'm almost there! Anyone who agrees or disagrees I'd love to hear it, the biggest thrill for me with this rig is benchmarking and discussing with others about it and their results/experience as well! As a matter of fact, I think if no one's started it I'd like to start a 600+ fsb club for 24/7 use lol...if anyone else out there is crazy enough to run their rigs that way...anyway long live the tpower/e8600! lol


----------



## ace80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice job, that tpower does seem really cool. So far i topped out at 550fsb, but haven't really tried pushing her much at all. Hopefully in the next couple of months i'll get the e8600 clocking uber high aswell being its 1st winter.
What are your chipset voltages at 600fsb? Also do you mess around with the gtl's and such?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2009)

voltage for chipset is 1.392 or something like that...gtl's I have messed with, I've messed with EVERYTHING! lol, spent hours dicking around with this thing over the last few months when I've felt the urge...so far .63 core 0 and .67 core 1 seems best, core 1 core 2 however they're labeled precisely...admittedly summer here made it harder to do this that's for sure, but also no matter how much I think I have figured out, another run at any given times surprises me with what the pc "needs" to be stable. is that a p45 chipset? I don't recall offhand...


----------



## ace80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah the P5Q3 is indeed a p45 just with ddr3 mem. Well it looks like i've got a lot of dicking around to come then


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Yeah the P5Q3 is indeed a p45 just with ddr3 mem. Well it looks like i've got a lot of dicking around to come then



lol, well I had it at 600 fsb the first day I had it, so it was easy to get it there one way or another, however keeping it stable at that + 4.5 ghz for the processor was what I somewhat gave up on till recently and realized it's a lot more doable than I realized, that last run pretty much proves that...only did a 50 run once with 4.0 ghz and a 50 run at 4.4 ghz and 590 fsb I believe, so even the 4.4 was considerably less than this, especially since it seems the processor definitely easy up to 4.4 ghz then after that you're truly pushing its' comfort zone a bit and you need to get more settings precisely right to keep it happy under linpack.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I just realized something...it's even more stable than I thought, I had my memory set at
1200 mhz with 5-4-4-12 timings! So memory might have been the factor after 40 runs...even so...I forgot I still had it set there, got a nice screenshot of what the memory cache is at these settings at least and know it's actually somewhat stable at that...


----------



## ace80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah i'd loosen them timings a bit just to be safe or change the divider to a lower speed and tighten that way. 
You need my ddr2 OCZ Reapers i have just laying around, they'll do 1300mhz+ @5-4-4-8
Topped them out @ 1324mhz 5-5-5-8 although voltage is a bit on the high side


----------



## theorw (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice!!!
U tempt me to try some over500 fsb clock too...Although i dont think i ll hit more than 550ish with x48...


----------



## a_ump (Oct 27, 2009)

yea i have the T power P43, n i'm only at 365fsb . I've tried to get my q6600 3.6ghz stable but man there really aren't many bios options. still congrats man!

i think if you god some kaze's and put them in a push pull tandem its help your temps drastically, course there would be no silence in the room and the surrounding ones XD.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2009)

Not fair,  why so much more for the e8600s?  This is what I have to pay for one:  http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=32618&vpn=BX80570E8600&manufacture=Intel
Isn't this better?:  http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=32564&vpn=BX80569Q9650&manufacture=Intel
or http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=30576&vpn=BX80569Q9550&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1059
yes,  I'm fishing for ideas....  ug,  the first quad is too pricey...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Yeah i'd loosen them timings a bit just to be safe or change the divider to a lower speed and tighten that way.
> You need my ddr2 OCZ Reapers i have just laying around, they'll do 1300mhz+ @5-4-4-8
> Topped them out @ 1324mhz 5-5-5-8 although voltage is a bit on the high side



you did that on what motherboard though? Not sure if it's this memory or the chipset that doesn't like really high speed but I have axeram memory so I rather doubt those reapers should be better, plus what voltage was that on? this was at 1.384 volts, usually for 1200 mhz'ish with normal cas 5 timings I use 2.2 or less...the other thing is did you do any stress or stability testing with that memory at that speed? I've had these up to 1300 or so but had issues with any stability much over 1200 for whatever reason...


----------



## theorw (Oct 27, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Not fair,  why so much more for the e8600s?  This is what I have to pay for one:  http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=32618&vpn=BX80570E8600&manufacture=Intel
> Isn't this better?:  http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=32564&vpn=BX80569Q9650&manufacture=Intel
> or http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=30576&vpn=BX80569Q9550&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1059
> yes,  I'm fishing for ideas....  ug,  the first quad is too pricey...



I paid 50euros for a 8400 2nd hand!Am i good???


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 27, 2009)

ok, I'm still working at this, I WILL hopefully post a 50 run linpack stable run tonight


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 29, 2009)

tref....changed that setting, it was my memory holding me back! refresh rate was too short, this all but tells me there's more definitely in store...4.52 ghz 50 runs is now my new reality


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 31, 2009)

man, losing steam on this thread! guess I'll have to come up with some miracle results to renew excitment lol, I thought the 50 runs was it...hmm ok I'll keep working at it


----------



## a_ump (Oct 31, 2009)

nice job man, haha n all threads lose steam eventually XD. none the less i still find your clock speed amazing. and 2400mhz FSB stable. How high have you managed to boot up at regardless of stability in linpack?


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 31, 2009)

nice man, I'm bit stuck as i'm not too familiar with all the little garble of clocking. Been able to overclock my E8400 to 3.71, altho anything higher it for windows, I figured it might be my ram, I need to get 1066mhz.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Oct 31, 2009)

about 630 fsb is the highest I can boot at...it tries to boot into windows at 640 but nothing will get it there yet so not sure if it's my memory, northbridge, or possibly the cpu just doesn't like that high of an fsb...but at some point I'll get some other memory to fool around with and maybe at some point another cpu to get a better idea of what the limiting factor is...and around 5 ghz was the highest cpu speed I got but that was only a couple lucky times and it was extremely unstable and fidgity...


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice Tpower overclocks! This motherboard was my first p45 chipset board after switching platforms from AMD socket 939. I'd like to know a little more about the BIOS settings on what you consider to be your optimal high fsb overclock? What RCOMP are you using? and...NB/VTT etc. Your thread kind of makes me want to get mine off the shelf to test again. I still have a pretty decent e8400-E0. I found that compatible ram can make a big difference in achieving big fsb. Seems like your Axeram is a great match.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks...I use mem settings 2 or 4...I keep forgetting which in which instance but others don't work, and axeram seems to like the board but it does seem not to like going 640+ no matter what I do...I had it boot at 620 fsb and 4.96 ghz the other day but I had to reinstall windows before that and didn't have any way to capture the screen shot! Now of course I retried it and no luck...but I really need some better cooling for some of this craziness I'm attempting, just on a really tight budget and even several fans can add up...anyway my fsb voltage is 1.39 as well as the chipset voltage, I also have the skew on the cpu set to 700 and the skew for the chipset at 500...if I lower them much more I don't even get a boot so seems to make a big difference. VTT is core 0 .63 and core 1 .67...chipset is .58 or whatever the lowest setting is


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 2, 2009)

this is my latest craziness....didn't get them on the same screen but the super pi was done with those settings...with some tweaking I may be able to beat my old 680i's top time of 10.359 I believe it were at 5.018 ghz with tight mem timings with a 10x multiplier...seemed a very good super pi run for "only" 4.933 ghz plus I just love the high fsb with it as well.  Just so you all know I'm truly a crazy overclocker, this is with my TRUE/air setup and I even typed and uploaded all this with those settings! lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 3, 2009)

bumpety bump bump in the road?


----------



## smipuno (Nov 3, 2009)

How great your info is!But Can you give some more sample questions and answers.I really want to get more info about this topicIt really useful for me. Thanks.


__________________
Simulateur pret immobilier simulation calcul credit fonctionnaire | Calcul pret immobilier simulation simulation credit


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2009)

not sure I understand your post whatsoever...great info but ask/answer more questions? ok...next time I plan to post is with some smoking fast run to trump all others so far but not any questions or answers


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 4, 2009)

so how is it? 3 months of 4.5ghz.. is it still stable?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> so how is it? 3 months of 4.5ghz.. is it still stable?



yep, not even an issue of keeping it stable, I've had it up to 4.52 ghz and it tested stable with same voltage so I probably will see if I can push a little further and see what the true limits are plus that'll give me an idea of how close to the "edge" of stability I am with current settings but obviously I have at least a little bit of leeway yet.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 5, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> yep, not even an issue of keeping it stable, I've had it up to 4.52 ghz and it tested stable with same voltage so I probably will see if I can push a little further and see what the true limits are plus that'll give me an idea of how close to the "edge" of stability I am with current settings but obviously I have at least a little bit of leeway yet.



Veeery nice. Youre having me thinking if I should get this or the Q9650.. (which I doubt will reach 4.5 on a P35)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 8, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Veeery nice. Youre having me thinking if I should get this or the Q9650.. (which I doubt will reach 4.5 on a P35)



yeah, you should get a cheap p45 and have a ball, not sure if you can get stuff from newegg.com from where you are but often they have open box boards there for cheap such as the one I have...currently I'm eyeballing p55 i7 for a build and checking out ebay etc and newegg for the cheapest way out with components, and I think I can get a ridiculously good system together for fairly low dollars if I'm patient and shop around, this board I got for 85 bucks as an open box and it's obviously done all I want and then some...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 26, 2009)

*4.53 ghz stable*

well, not the 600+ fsb but my best mhz result so far and with windows 7.

I'm determined to tweak this thing to death, I'm nudging 4.6 ghz if I can help it...or as close as possible till I invest in better cooling


----------



## a_ump (Nov 26, 2009)

i'd say some stuff but i figure you've already tried alot to get a higher clock, but if you can move that FSB up at that multi hells yea


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 26, 2009)

a_ump said:


> i'd say some stuff but i figure you've already tried alot to get a higher clock, but if you can move that FSB up at that multi hells yea



say whatever you'd like friend, I am no expert, just an intermediate at best only by massive hours of effort in the small doses of time I have available to me as a hobby...as much of us probably do this craziness.  Anyway do you think this multi is a good one to use with that fsb? I admit sounds much more impressive at 600+ fsb and obviously my bandwith for a core 2 duo was pretty sick doing that...but other than stressing out my mobo I wasn't sure if that extra bandwith even meant diddly squat and admittedly it "feels" like this is more stable and quicker in most ways anyway plus I'm thinking I should have more headroom this way...this is the first indication that may be true, till now it seemed the fsb being 400 or 600 made no difference, which to me made no sense, for there has to be one that allows more mhz overall I'd think...anyway I'm still working on it and still tweaking, tired of the quad core naysayers I want to blow their ass out of the water with a clock on air they can't touch


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 26, 2009)

and yes I see you have a quad...so no offense lol, actually referring to another post where they were saying quads were the way to go and the new 32nm duos would be useless etc if I recall the comments...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 26, 2009)

but of course...when I shut the pc off and turned it on again to use later (no reason to leave 4.5ghz idling to suck up my electricity for nothing) it booted into default mode and wouldn't boot at the same settings so it may have passed the 20 runs of linpack but the bios still didn't like it enough to restart it as such...so it must be right on the edge and/or there's still some minor tweaks or changes I can make to make it happier...but, I'll keep plugging away, only disappointing thing with win 7 64 bit vs win xp 32 bit is if you liked          3dmark 06 for benchmarking you will find at least so far the results are several hundred points lower (still not bad) but definitely not as optimised for that benchmark...still haven't tried vantage yet for I don't own it so maybe after Christmas if I have any money at all lol


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 26, 2009)

*4.535 ghz 504 fsb stable!*

Well, Happy Thanksgiving all!  I'm thankful for the soldiers fighting for my freedom and the pilgrims and for God's general blessing of me and all.  And I'm also thankful on a minor note for a new high linpack stable setting I tried for before heading out for turkey dinner in a bit!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 27, 2009)

*4.551 ghz 505 fsb stable!*

Seems I have yet another new personal high mhz for a stable testing setup and see how far I can push this thing yet further!


----------



## a_ump (Nov 27, 2009)

yea actually i can't remember where i read it, but in games and benchmarks the higher FSB has no affect on performance. On bandwidth hungry apps is does help albeit a tiny bit but a higher clocked CPU has a better affect than a higher FSB.

very nice, congrats on the new high. And yep lol i do have a quad but no offense taken. I too enjoy overclocking. killed 2 8800GT's tryin to push them in SLI to get to 18k in 3dmark06 lol that's why i'm stuck with a 7800GTX. 

i kinda have the urge to buy a better mobo, ud3r specifically just cause i feel my q6600 can go faster but this P43 and only 4 bios options i believe is limiting my tweak factor. 

so i'd say keep that multi and keep pushing, for an intermediate oc'er you do good course then again that's all overclocking is is tweaking settings here and there to find stability. Plus your chip is still on air cooling and at your speed that's awesome.


----------



## theorw (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice clocks but i am sure this thing should go higher!
I have my 8400 @4,500 500fsb on my X48 stable to everything but orthos...I know i should but the cooler is too little for 1,55volts!GAMES AND BENCHES GO LIKE CHARM though!
So push a little more pal!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 27, 2009)

well I am a good 50 mhz over that already...with much much lower voltage but I'm only judging my OC as stable by 100% load and almost 100% memory with linpack testing which is really the most demanding thing you can throw at your pc...I ran 3dmark06 with it clocked at 4.65 ghz and it completed it no problem, but I admit I want a 100% stable OC to work with so I don't have any issues with data corruption etc from unstable settings, which I've had happen.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 28, 2009)

*4.57 ghz stable*

still pushing along...


----------



## TheShad0W (Nov 28, 2009)

I run a core i5 @4Ghz, and my linpack scores (In Gflops) are less than your e8600's if I run mine in two-core mode...

Impressive stuff I must say, you could beat an i7 975 in a lot of single-threaded apps with this.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 29, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> I run a core i5 @4Ghz, and my linpack scores (In Gflops) are less than your e8600's if I run mine in two-core mode...
> 
> Impressive stuff I must say, you could beat an i7 975 in a lot of single-threaded apps with this.



it's a nice thought, I'm quite tired of the quad is king argument and 2 cores are all but inferior type attitude I feel from many in the community even those who have core 2's...however I would be surprised if clock for clock I could waste an i7 975 of all things...however one thing is certain, on air I doubt many quad's can go near this speed with any stability with linpack, I actually was dabbling with 4.59 ghz but failed on the first run so far lol, so not sure how much luck I'll have hitting near 4.6 ghz, that is asking a lot I would think, but man I'd love to do it!  Technically there are many app's that only use 2 cores with much efficiency as well so even something technically multi-threaded could make little use of the additional 2 cores...certainly games at this point anyway fall in that category less the few that actually take advantage of 3 or more cores, however that is just starting to change I would think.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 29, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> I run a core i5 @4Ghz, and my linpack scores (In Gflops) are less than your e8600's if I run mine in two-core mode...
> 
> Impressive stuff I must say, you could beat an i7 975 in a lot of single-threaded apps with this.



however how much do you score in 2 core mode? and also that is at 4 ghz not 4.5+ ghz right? LOL if I understand correctly that means you're way ahead considering the clock for clock speed difference, also dare I ask what your gflops are at 4 ghz with all four cores enabled?  Truthfully I like the whole i7 line especially the new p55 chipset but my next upgrade I will salivate over will be a 32 nano i series processor with either 2 or 4 cores, if 4 still isn't that useful to me by that point the duo would be awesome to clock I would think with low voltage requirements and assumably much less heat...then you can kiss all this 45 nano processors goodbye and none of them will seem all that efficient or worthwhile in comparison.


----------



## TheShad0W (Nov 29, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> however how much do you score in 2 core mode? and also that is at 4 ghz not 4.5+ ghz right? LOL if I understand correctly that means you're way ahead considering the clock for clock speed difference, also dare I ask what your gflops are at 4 ghz with all four cores enabled?



at 4Ghz - about 29.5 Gflops on two cores or about 56-58 on all four. Seems like I'd not be far ahead on two cores even at 4.5...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 29, 2009)

well, that's pretty close, I'd have to try mine at 4ghz which this thing does very easily of course, I just am not satisfied with that "little" lol, but I'm sure it's less than 29 gigaflops, I only get 32'ish at 4.5...and you've "only" got the i5 not the i7 which obviously makes a difference on your scores with the i7 having a few architecture upgrades or the i5 having downgrades however you look at it at the result of lower cost...so thanks for the recognition for my efforts, but I guess I define an overclocker, I'm not satisfied still! lol.  From the preliminary tests even on the 6 core monsters, 32 nano will open up new doors for overclocking, that will be my next upgrade, I was eyeing p55 and x58 but till I know what is compatible with what and benchmarks show me what platform works best for my needs I'll be waiting till then, plus I have squat for extra money now anyway! lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Nov 30, 2009)

well people, looks like my mhz wall has been reached...well at least I know what I CAN'T do...I tried 4.59 ghz and if not every setting just about every setting I could possibly change and mix and match with other settings and best I can get is the first run to pass lol, second always fails, and at worst couldn't get one run out of it, so appears I either need 1.45 volts in bios or 1.41 load but with less heat or perhaps the 1.4 in bios would work if I could knock a few degrees off...however I tried upping it to 1.45 volts and the result is as bad or worse so I think heat is my main enemy at this speed for linpack testing...I may try 4.58 ghz or so just to see if I can do that or not and maybe I can get some luck at 4.59 if I figure out some way to cool this thing down more with what I've got...however minus a big box fan which I don't even have I can't think of any real way to rig up this thing to dissipate more heat.  Anyway pretty good results overall, and I'd like to thank all who've read this and encouraged me to keep at it! I'm not done, just so you know lol, just at a slight standstill till I come up with other fans or some other solution...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

*screw stability new high boot...*

well, windows 7 allowed me to easily hit a new mhz high...I can now officially concede vista and even xp are dethroned as stablest, best overall OS available...and I can even do this on air and even ran super pi a couple times, though it was finicky was doing the not exact round error most times, and it's currently at these clocks as I type this...been 15 minutes or so and no errors, bluescreens etc other than super pi...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> well, windows 7 allowed me to easily hit a new mhz high...I can now officially concede vista and even xp are dethroned as stablest, best overall OS available...and I can even do this on air and even ran super pi a couple times, though it was finicky was doing the not exact round error most times, and it's currently at these clocks as I type this...been 15 minutes or so and no errors, bluescreens etc other than super pi...



looks like you have a golden e8600 i guess. Im still sticking with my q9550 . It does its own good golden job at 4.0Ghz at 1.232volts. God i would love to pump 1.55+ volts and see how high it can go but im sticking with low voltage goodness. Right now im running 3.0Ghz at 0.992volts yay!


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 1, 2009)

wow, frankly if you can hit 5Ghz on air I'd love to see what that chip would do given some better cooling... like... LN2


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah, had pretty good luck with this chip on even a 680i mobo, actually my best super pi time came on that, though today I tied it with this tpower albeit with about 20 mhz more on the cpu...I actually just got this thing up to 5.057 ghz...had cpuz open twice, on memory and cpu speed, but got greedy and tried super pi...crash lol. although I did get it to boot one more time and it reset the bios so I'm giving it a rest but definitely satisfying.  I probably will get better cooling at some point for this, but I'll start with some more fans and when I can afford more maybe I'll do that, but for now the fans are not even in my budget lol...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> yeah, had pretty good luck with this chip on even a 680i mobo, actually my best super pi time came on that, though today I tied it with this tpower albeit with about 20 mhz more on the cpu...I actually just got this thing up to 5.57 ghz...had cpuz open twice, on memory and cpu speed, but got greedy and tried super pi...crash lol. although I did get it to boot one more time and it reset the bios so I'm giving it a rest but definitely satisfying.  I probably will get better cooling at some point for this, but I'll start with some more fans and when I can afford more maybe I'll do that, but for now the fans are not even in my budget lol...



VALIDATE THAT !@()*#)@ AT 5.5+GHZ. I BEG YOU DO IT, youll be in the club and you will also have some huge braging rights when its comes to clock speeds on core2duo on air!!!!!!1.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

which club? I mean I already can do 5.4 ghz and you see it there...how would 5.5 ghz be so different? Is there a 5.5 ghz+ suicide shot club or something??? lol

duh...I even typed 5.5/5.4...my apologies no wonder I was so confused.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> which club? I mean I already can do 5.4 ghz and you see it there...how would 5.5 ghz be so different? Is there a 5.5 ghz+ suicide shot club or something??? lol



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135 

teh elite 5.0-6.0+Ghz club, your acctualy very close to maybe having the highest cpu-z vitrifaction if you do something miracle wise.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135
> 
> teh elite 5.0-6.0+Ghz club, your acctualy very close to maybe having the highest cpu-z vitrifaction if you do something miracle wise.



*EDIT* you'll be the only one on air to achieve silly clocks there i believe.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

actually hoss had his duo/xeon to 5.12 ghz on air! least that is what it says, although other than that he'd be about the only one to beat me...and I also don't know what fans he used...I have two fans on a true one is 90 cfm one is 80 or so...so fairly high cfm but I certainly could get some ridiculous delta fan in the mid 100 cfm range x2 or even 200+ but those things are 20-40 bucks.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

*5.06 ghz...there you are*

actually somehow I did save the 5.05 to my harddrive apparently before it crashed that other time...however I did also get 5.063 as well...totally cold boot opened cpuz twice to show memory as well...uploaded/saved it with tpu capture, and it bluescreened all of a few seconds after I did it lol. So it was just long enough to get the screenie, but that's about it, if I throw more voltage at it it won't even boot so not sure if it's heat or what but 1.6 volts in bios is as much as it will boot at and what it takes to get it to these speeds...but it made it at any rate and still not a molten mass yet


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

thats a good 5.0Ghz clock but get 5.5+ Ghz and verify with CPU-z then itll be a pro ball game


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL I'm a schmuck...I was thinking 5.05...you typed 5.5...I guess I am tired I literally had to reread that now to realize my error...there is NO way in HELL this thing will boot at that...NO way...I meant to say 5.04 I can do...I tried 5.1 and it won't load windows, and quite literally the MOST I've honestly ever seen someone boot a core 2 duo on a normal setup even with fairly high end air is 5.1'ish I don't think a hurricane in my case would allow 5.5 ghz LOL.  Anyway sorry but I'd love those kind of bragging rights but so would anyone, but there's a reason no one on air has possibly ever hit that kind of speed, I really don't know if it's possible.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> LOL I'm a schmuck...I was thinking 5.05...you typed 5.5...I guess I am tired I literally had to reread that now to realize my error...there is NO way in HELL this thing will boot at that...NO way...I meant to say 5.04 I can do...I tried 5.1 and it won't load windows, and quite literally the MOST I've honestly ever seen someone boot a core 2 duo on a normal setup even with fairly high end air is 5.1'ish I don't think a hurricane in my case would allow 5.5 ghz LOL.  Anyway sorry but I'd love those kind of bragging rights but so would anyone, but there's a reason no one on air has possibly ever hit that kind of speed, I really don't know if it's possible.



Still a great job at 5.0+ Ghz good job


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 12, 2009)

well this is my second best result yet, and the 4.56 result I failed to replicate...and the 4.551 ghz one I've now successfully replicated 2-3 additional times with NO failures with 20 runs so that is encouraging...and this result if you'll note has my highest gigaflops count yet even higher than the 4.57 run...I changed the cpu reference voltage slightly on both cores and seems it may work better like this! I will try 4.57 next and see...keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 12, 2009)

Wouldn't it be quicker still how you had it originally at 600Fsb?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 12, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Wouldn't it be quicker still how you had it originally at 600Fsb?



yes and no...for starters I couldn't get it to be stable at this mhz and the voltage on the northbridge and fsb for cpu was way higher and I will revisit the high fsb with windows 7 but honestly the extra memory bandwith I got due to the high fsb seemed not to help anything, just created instability at times and even booting was slower to windows least before it was...and in super pi, games etc it seemed the extra bandwith from 600 fsb to 500fsb like I have now was pretty much irrelevant other than for a nice thread and benchmarks etc...but ultimately I think this is a better balance of memory and a higher multiplier which supposedly makes the cpu run quicker...again who knows but long answer short, getting higher mhz with a still 500+ fsb seems the way to go from what I'm seeing...


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 12, 2009)

aaah okay, well it's pretty damn quick all the same 
And the hardware should last more than 3-6 months at 1.4v


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 13, 2009)

your chip at 4.5 ghz got the same Gflops rating in linpack as my q9650 at 3.8ghz did... LOL at half the power.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> your chip at 4.5 ghz got the same Gflops rating in linpack as my q9650 at 3.8ghz did... LOL at half the power.



yeah, admittedly I already shudder to know how many watts 4.5+ ghz of dual uses at the electric socket...but I definitely know I am glad I have a dual core for what I use it for because I'd probably croak seeing what the q9650 uses for juice at near 4 ghz in linpack or otherwise...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> aaah okay, well it's pretty damn quick all the same
> And the hardware should last more than 3-6 months at 1.4v



lol, already has, had this setup since April...and actually the cpu I had a few months before that in a 680i board in the other room.  I do like the fact that it only needs 1.4 volts for over 4.5 ghz...and actually under load in linpack it uses 1.368 after vdroop so in reality that is the real number it's using which I thought was pretty darn good for an e8600 with just an average VID unfortunately...also using the 500 fsb only requires like 1.2+ volts for cpu fsb voltage and a similar amount for my chipset voltage...at 600 fsb...I needed 1.4'ish for the chipset and close to the same for the cpu fsb voltage!!!  So yes my memory #'s in everest were pretty...but at a voltage price and actually I'm within a thousand points of bandwidth at this setting running my memory unlinked at 1200 mhz so I am getting enough bandwidth for the cpu anyway plus I can get it about 50'ish mhz faster stable with less voltage to those couple components, which to me seemed much more worth it.

BUT, it seems I've hit a very hard wall at least for linpack stability at 4.556 ghz...I tried 4.57 ghz a whole 14 mhz faster...NO go, it fails after a couple runs so I'm right at the knife edge of what it will do...however I noticed it got to 79 degrees at 4.57 in two runs versus 77 degrees for 4.556 with all the same settings even after fully warming up for 20 runs...so I think it's just slightly too hot for the speed it's at, and obviously adding voltage puts me in the 80's for temps and it won't pass there either I've tried...so it appears this is my limit with the true and two 80'ish cfm fans on it...does that seem reasonable to everyone or other than for pure greed could I ever expect more with the voltage/temps I have?  I'm assuming this seems reasonable unless I either cool down the cpu more and/or give it more voltage?  Just curious if anyone else has run their duo's at similar speeds on air and tested for stability and what their findings were.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

can i share?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone can, I prefer a core 2 duo experience, but any cpu knowledge is appreciated if you're going to comment on an i7 like you have now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

lemme read over this thread some more then i'll give you some suggestions. 

heres a few from my e86...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Those voltages don't seem right, unless it was stable enough for a screenshot and that's it and maybe if you had it on water/phase or something, for I can't recall seeing 5 ghz anywhere with anything less than 1.5 volts like that, usually you need 1.55 volts up to 1.6 especially at 5.2 ghz... if so why "upgrade" to i7?  Granted for some things it'd be faster but if you could run anywhere near that speed with any stability and low voltage I'd stick with the duo considering there isn't much it couldn't shred through plus it'd be much less abusive to your electric bill....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually the i7 uses less power as its more efficient. 

My 5ghz benching was done with water and that chip I had was from a golden batch.

I also used a asus p5q3 for clocking. The ddr3 made it a lot easier to oc because you aren't limited by memory oc.

To get a lower vcore you need to play with glt's and a few other settings. I haven't played with anything 775 for over a year so I'm a bit lacking on the details right now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> yeah, admittedly I already shudder to know how many watts 4.5+ ghz of dual uses at the electric socket...but I definitely know I am glad I have a dual core for what I use it for because I'd probably croak seeing what the q9650 uses for juice at near 4 ghz in linpack or otherwise...



mine pulls 1.38-1.4 at 4ghz, 1.3 at 3.6ghz, and 1.28 at 3.5ghz


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Actually the i7 uses less power as its more efficient.
> 
> My 5ghz benching was done with water and that chip I had was from a golden batch.
> 
> ...



trust me those settings are exactly what I've played with lol,    ...just to get to where I'm at lol, ok, water I can see, especially if you chill it and have a good pump/radiator/fans etc, this is a decent or maybe even good processor but not golden by any means I wish I had such a cpu to pair with this motherboard wow...however i7 may be more efficient per mhz per core...but without even revisiting the power numbers I know there's no way 2 cores will use more juice per mhz than 4 cores will...and just for shits and giggles I just looked it up, at idle the i7's do indeed use less voltage...however at load at the same mhz they used significantly more, per core they used less, but ultimately when gaming/encoding whatever the i7 will use more juice if it's clocked even somewhat similarly to a duo.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Very nice man! I take its not an everyday clock, since I spot 74° there...



74 degrees is fine under load.  Cooler is always better, but that is a safe temp.
Without changing any other settings, I can get 4.2 on my 8500, 29/54 load.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

you really cant speak about it until you try it. 

both 1156 and 1366 platforms "Feel" faster than anything 775 can offer you even if the 775 setup is OCed to hell. benchmarks arent everything. most of them are synthetic and dont resemble real world use at all. 

as for your clocking the e86...

vcore will vary from cpu to cpu so i cannot comment on voltage here.
VTT aka termination voltage will be around 1.32v at 5-5.2ghz
there should be 2 GTL's.... one being .67 and the other set to .63
NB voltage will likely be 1.35-1.45v depending on FSB
you should also OC your PCIE bus to 113mhz

yes my oc was on a good water setup but i also acheived the same clocks on a very minimal setup of...

thermochil PA160.1 
laing D5
swiftech mcres
dtek fuzion
7/16" tubing

nothing special really. 

you will notice that keepin the vcore a tad lower help with stability at high OCs. you are still fighting thermal resistance but you dont want to overdo it. you could always open a window as it is likely cold today unless you live in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Actually the i7 uses less power as its more efficient.
> 
> My 5ghz benching was done with water and that chip I had was from a golden batch.
> 
> ...



there is a reason he has the tag "elite hardware junkie" under his name.

Also, he gets the best batches of fabrication, something about sexual favors or other...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you really cant speak about it until you try it.
> 
> both 1156 and 1366 platforms "Feel" faster than anything 775 can offer you even if the 775 setup is OCed to hell. benchmarks arent everything. most of them are synthetic and dont resemble real world use at all.
> 
> ...



no, trust me I have nothing against the idea of using that hardware, was eyeing up my next system actually, however "feel" isn't all that scientific and is subjective to the point where if you want it to "feel" faster you may think it is, even if you test it with benchmarks or use a simple stopwatch and find out it actually is slower or almost the same, but yes I do admittedly use "feel" to determine how my system is running as we all do lol.  And not special no, but at any rate I have a true with two decent but not super high cfm fans on it, and only a couple good case fans so definitely I still can't get as cool as that setup would get...unfortunately yes keeping vcore low is the name of the game, but if your setup won't even boot up or it crashes in windows or won't run properly etc it still needs X amount minimal voltage to even function...which is what I'm always looking for that minimal X amount and no more! lol.  Admittedly sexual favors and being privy to great cpus is not a luxury I have unfortunately...though both sound rather nice hehe.  Admittedly if I didn't hate winter as it were and not having much to spare on heating bills as it is I'd open my window or channel that air to my cpu...I've definitely thought about it before.  

At any rate thanks both for the input and I did originally think 74 degress is nothing for a duo, I've had it up to 87 under stress which yes isn't good but still no worse for the wear, and to me about up to low 80's in linpack isn't bad till it just is too much to keep it stable, right now I'm fighting to keep it at about 77 max on linpack with current settings, once it creeps over that it seems to foul up the calculations without fail at this mhz.  

Oh, I do have one question, termination voltage...what the hell is it exactly? Lol, I know theoretically what it is etc, but perhaps it's under my nose in this tpower bios and I don't recognize it...the gtl's are the .58 - .69 settings for the 2 cores...only thing I have in the bios resembling what you are talking about is a cpu and a chipset clock skew under the clock gen menu...but admittedly the much talked about termination voltage I hear people adjusting I can't find.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

if theres no setting called VTT or termination voltage then your bios is lacking. its a key setting to OCing cpus. 

i've had the i7 up to 114c fully loaded and it ran fine. i dont like that temp though.

clock skews will help a bit but are hard to figure out.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

well, ironically it's a tpower i45, known for overclocking core duos to living hell and back lol, but it does say vtt but that is the .63 settings for the cpu which you refer to which is the reference voltage as it's labeled in the bios...be rather strange to not be in the bios for this motherboard and admittedly it oc's very well so I'm a bit puzzled by that one setting if it is simply non-existant on the board, actually most of what you say I've found to be accurate with this setup, except my northbridge at 500 fsb only needs a bit over 1.2 volts and the cpu fsb only needs slightly over 1.2 as well, I can't imagine this thing at 113 degrees...celcius, that is literally cooking almost, wouldn't help me anyway for it seems once I edge to 90 degrees you can kiss stability goodbye and if you have it clocked really high it won't run hardly at all so I'm not too worried about it hurting the processor it just doesn't get any of what I want done at that temperature it seems lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

next step....












lower the temps


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

no shit sherlock lol, I admit I thanked you in jest/sarcasm...however I have no way to do so minus outside air etc or some other temporary silly solution, I may remount my true and the obvious thing which once I get other bills out of the way is get a few fans extra in my case as well as a couple high cfm fans for the true...hard to decide which monster to get though and I want something which is in my ears comfort zone, I don't mind air noise to a degree I just don't want it so loud I can't think or "screaming" bearings etc...those delta fans with 150-250 cfm look very very tempting lol...but 55-65 db of noise...not sure what that even sounds like or if I want to know


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 13, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> 55-65 db of noise...not sure what that even sounds like or if I want to know



well "normal conversation" is supposed to be 60dB, so imagine having someone sat next to you talking to you in a very dull monotonal way constantly 

I have two 37dB scythe slipstreams on my cooler (110CFM) which aren't too irritating and a top vent fan which is only 80mm but will do 90CFM at full speed - at a cost of 50dB of noise! it's not something you'd want on full power the whole time 

If you can afford to, get a beast of a fan controller - although bear in mind that the most all this cash is likely to buy you is an extra 150Mhz or so before you hit the wall again. I would save for a bit and try to go with water cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

you obviously havent seen any of my setups. 

air can be like water with the right fans.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you obviously havent seen any of my setups.
> 
> air can be like water with the right fans.



Okay, shoot, show me.

I've got a corsair H50-1 on my CPU at the minute (there are better air coolers out there but there's still only a few degrees in it and I like the H50 for it's size) and with the two 110CFM slipstreams in push-pull it still hits 80 degrees on an i5 in linpack at 4Ghz/1.34v

I could go for deltas or something obscene like that, but frankly I couldn't stand the noise  a custom water setup with a decent rad should give a far better performance/noise ratio than the big 200CFM+ fans.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> well "normal conversation" is supposed to be 60dB, so imagine having someone sat next to you talking to you in a very dull monotonal way constantly
> 
> I have two 37dB scythe slipstreams on my cooler (110CFM) which aren't too irritating and a top vent fan which is only 80mm but will do 90CFM at full speed - at a cost of 50dB of noise! it's not something you'd want on full power the whole time
> 
> If you can afford to, get a beast of a fan controller - although bear in mind that the most all this cash is likely to buy you is an extra 150Mhz or so before you hit the wall again. I would save for a bit and try to go with water cooling.



slipstreams dont have the static pressure the 38mm thick fans have.

a single 120x38mm fan would cool as well as 2 120.25mm fans with similar CFM just because 38mm fans have quite a bit higher static pressure.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, I figured ultra-kazes or an undervolted delta would give a better ratio of cooling to noise, but where I ordered them from I could get 2 slipstreams for the price of 1 ultra kaze and figured it was a better bet for minimum temps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Okay, shoot, show me.
> 
> I've got a corsair H50-1 on my CPU at the minute (there are better air coolers out there but there's still only a few degrees in it and I like the H50 for it's size) and with the two 110CFM slipstreams in push-pull it still hits 80 degrees on an i5 in linpack at 4Ghz/1.34v
> 
> I could go for deltas or something obscene like that, but frankly I couldn't stand the noise  a custom water setup with a decent rad should give a far better performance/noise ratio than the big 200CFM+ fans.



your rad doesnt have enough surface area to expel the heat fast enough no matter how much cfm is going through it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Yeah, I figured ultra-kazes or an undervolted delta would give a better ratio of cooling to noise, but where I ordered them from I could get 2 slipstreams for the price of 1 ultra kaze and figured it was a better bet for minimum temps



?

ultra kazes are $9 each


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ?
> 
> ultra kazes are $9 each



Not in the UK they're not 

I think the cheapest I saw here was  - for one - about £12.50 ($20.30 today according to google) shipped.
Whereas I got 2 slipstreams for £11.98


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you obviously havent seen any of my setups.
> 
> air can be like water with the right fans.



this is true, just by looking at the cfm rating on some fans out there and how many you could put in a case all blowing either on the cpu or on the cpu heatsink and comparing it to what I've done...I have noticed big differences in temps just by lowering ambient temps a few degrees, and/or directly lowering cpu temps AND ambient temps by putting some higher cfm fans with high static pressure on your cpu cooler...only drawback...noise.  and this was my best attempt so far at 4.577 ghz...so close, but so far, got almost 10 full linpack runs and it decided to shit itself...however the gflops were quite nice, first time I've seen almost 32.5 and headed towards 33 gflops so it appears it was running the program correctly...sometimes when you OC too far the cpu somehow passes linpack tests, but it's almost like it throttles itself and the program sometimes and your gflops will be unusually low...has anyone else seen that? But for me it's consistent, it's only when I have an ambitious clock, with minimal voltages or something isn't tweaked well enough for the system to run correctly.


----------



## Hunt3r (Dec 13, 2009)

very good...Be careful with your vcore


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hunt3r said:


> very good...Be careful with your vcore



that's nothing though, vcore up to 1.5 really doesn't scare me, heat does though, as well as just keeps the processor from working properly when it's running at such speeds, it can get away with much more heat at lower mhz and it's ok, but when it's pushed hard it's amazing how the heat threshold gets lower and lower, pretty obvious I guess when you realize all the records are set with below zero temps


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 14, 2009)

well, I tried putting 4 dimms in my motherboard of axeram 1200, partially because I believe one to be bad for it flaked out one time on me when I really tweaked 2 gigs worth of it...I'm pretty frustrated that on first boot, I got 4 dimms at 4.5 ghz and 1212 mhz to actually boot! I expected that was not possible...ok so I linpack test them, failed on first run no real surprise..then I go and fiddle with voltages etc, won't boot at that speed, now I've gone as far as going down to 3 gigs and testing with processor at 4.3 ghz and the memory at 983 ghz or whatever...only can pass a couple runs!!! Blah...that sucks...so either I have a couple bad gigs of memory for I tried both extra sticks with the 3 gig configuration or I just really have to do something different to keep the northbridge happy and the motherboard...anyway, just a bit of a disappointment that started off looking really promising


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 14, 2009)

well the effort of testing systematically and logically actually worked and paid off! I tested the two potentially "bad" mem sticks and they both gave ridiculously low gflop #'s like literally 7-8 gigaflops on the first run and then they'd give normal numbers after a couple runs...however usually I'd get them to fail anywhere between 2-10 runs....and on the first couple runs they gave the really low #'s plus would take forever to finish...tested only one other stick which I've been using with all my results and it ran several runs normally with no abnormalities...so good news I have an answer and it was satisfying to figure out so easily, bad news, I have 2 gigs of axeram which technically will boot your computer and "work" but produce errors and other than to get a pc to boot and do basic things are fairly worthless...but tis ok got them used and got my use out of all 4 sticks...so guess for now 2 gigs is all I got like it or not...I'm actually considering just keeping this one stick in there for now and see how far I can get it to go on its' own....hmmm...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 17, 2009)

ok, forgot that I had memtest built into the bios on this board, for you have to enable it to run on start and to boot into windows you have to shut it off so obviously haven't used it in a while...used it to definitively test my memory...out of 4 gigs, ONE tested perfect...one was fairly free of errors but still had a bad spot or two on a few chips so it wasn't reliable other than as a backup module just to boot a pc or use it short term in a pinch, and the other two modules...well, chuck full of errors and one I dissected to have the heatspreader for possible future use plus to get a look at the dimm and see the d9 modules which was neat...not neat that 3 gigs of ram is crap but it was used when I got it and I have had a lot of volts and up to 1300 mhz of speed through them so I have a feeling I used up the last bit of legs they had that my former owner had almost used up lol, but I had fun...and with the good 1 gig I am using I still can run windows 7 smoothly funny enough, and I fooled with some settings and managed this run!!! gigaflops are low for it's single channel and only 1 gig of ram, but by far the best speed I've attained with max mem used and no errors!  Before I tried 1 gig of memory and regardless of which stick I used 4.56 was highest I got with no errors for more than 8 runs or so...I also changed the reference voltages to .67 for core 0 and .69 for core 1 and it's better than .63 or .67 or any other combination people have always said should work!  I just think it's funny for I've never seen anyone suggest or say this vtt reference voltage combination is good or even would work, but seems this chip likes it!  Now I just need to buy some more high speed ddr2 memory lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 17, 2009)

*forgotten screen shot to last post...*

ok, this is my screenshot for 1 gig max memory 20 runs stability at 4.59....


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*4.551 ghz with 3 gigs memory stable!*

I was having slowdowns particularly in crysis with 2 gigs of memory and even in other things on occasion to a lesser degree so I took the one good stick of axeram I had left and put it with the 2 gig set of 800 mhz super talent memory and managed this successful 20 run quarter of an hour linx run after some setting tweaks!


----------

